

Show HN: Download your spotify music - alexperezpaya
https://github.com/alexperezpaya/Spotijay

======
BESebastian
Ran into a couple of things. Firstly, the documentation is wrong and when it
states using "node app.js -u blah -p blah" it needs to specify "node app.js
config -u ...".

Also, I found that if you enter an incorrect password, the application itself
will break out of the switch statement (track in this case), but it won't
output an error to stdout and also node remains running (with the application
dead) and will make it appear like nothing bad has happened.

(E: Using Ubuntu 14.04, node 0.10.33, libspotify, etc, all up to date).

------
alexperezpaya
Hey guys!

I wanted to thank you for your feedback.

User @gorbas submitted a pull request to fix the documentation

You may find some bugs, some caused by my fault and some other s regarding
libspotify bindings which are not maintained by me.

If you find any bug please, open a Git Issue

------
BFay
...so, if I'm understanding this correctly, you're ultimately just saving
local, DRM-free copies of music downloaded from Spotify?

Is this basically just Napster in 2014?

------
Oculus
Is this just copying the local temp files? That's what it looks like from a
quick glance of the code.

~~~
itsame
Effectively. Seems to use node-libspotify's ability to pipe the raw PCM stream
to a file handle, after which it proceeds to convert to WAV->MP3(320kbps).
Provides wrappers on top for playlist handling, etc.

------
motyar
and share?

